# How often does Celeste show up a week?



## AlyssaAC (Jul 22, 2020)

Just curious, but how often can Celeste show up every week? Has anyone had her pop up more than once a week? My mom and I are looking to get more recipes from her, so just need to know if I should check every night to see if she is on my island or not or my moms island too.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

I have weeks where Celeste doesn't show up so I'm not too sure.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 22, 2020)

According to the datamines, Celeste can only appear once per week.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> According to the datamines, Celeste can only appear once per week.




i guess i should search harder on certain nights lol


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 22, 2020)

She can only show up once a week on nights that you have light or heavy showers. You can use this website to find your weather seed so you don't have to guess which nights she might potentionally show up



			MeteoNook Alpha


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 22, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> i guess i should search harder on certain nights lol



Keep in mind that she _can_ appear; it's not a guarantee since her appearance is dependent on meteor showers. As per the datamines, she also can't appear on days that K.K. Slider is visiting on, so you can at least not worry about her on most Saturdays.

She does have some weird spawns, though, which makes her hard to find. I noticed that some visitors, like C.J. and Flick, tend to pick one location to spawn in for any given day and stay there regardless of how many times you exit the game. For example, the other day, I had C.J. spawn on a cliff with no ramp. He spent the entire day there despite exiting the game multiple times and using different player characters. It could just be a coincidence, but it seems like Celeste doesn't have that restriction. One day, I saw her walking around the plaza. I switched to another player character, only to find that she had relocated to a cliff without a ramp, so she couldn't have just walked there on her own.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 22, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Keep in mind that she _can_ appear; it's not a guarantee since her appearance is dependent on meteor showers. As per the datamines, she also can't appear on days that K.K. Slider is visiting on, so you can at least not worry about her on most Saturdays.
> 
> She does have some weird spawns, though, which makes her hard to find. I noticed that some visitors, like C.J. and Flick, tend to pick one location to spawn in for any given day and stay there regardless of how many times you exit the game. For example, the other day, I had C.J. spawn on a cliff with no ramp. He spent the entire day there despite exiting the game multiple times and using different player characters. It could just be a coincidence, but it seems like Celeste doesn't have that restriction. One day, I saw her walking around the plaza. I switched to another player character, only to find that she had relocated to a cliff without a ramp, so she couldn't have just walked there on her own.



Wisp, Celeste, and weekday npcs can all appear in the same day.

CJ appears around water for me and usually in the same spot no matter how many times I restart. He was always by my super short river after I got rid of most of my rivers and ponds. When I had no rivers, he was always by my tiny pond.

Flick can be anywhere. I've seen him on both sides of my island on the same day.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Wisp, Celeste, and weekday npcs can all appear in the same day.
> 
> CJ appears around water for me and usually in the same spot no matter how many times I restart. He was always by my super short river after I got rid of most of my rivers and ponds. When I had no rivers, he was always by my tiny pond.
> 
> Flick can be anywhere. I've seen him on both sides of my island on the same day.




Wisp, CJ, and Flick never appeared on beaches for me. It's always inland.  It could be by the rivers.

Saharrah/Celeste/ Daisy Mae has appeared anywhere on my island.

I notice the tweet was specific to 1.3.  was celeste guaranteed once per a week before?  I could have sworn I have had weeks where she hasn't appeared.  I guess I will be more tentative throughout the week.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 22, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Wisp, CJ, and Flick never appeared on beaches for me. It's always inland.  It could be by the rivers.
> 
> Saharrah/Celeste/ Daisy Mae has appeared anywhere on my island.
> 
> I notice the tweet was specific to 1.3.  was celeste guaranteed once per a week before?  I could have sworn I have had weeks where she hasn't appeared.  I guess I will be more tentative throughout the week.



She's not guaranteed once per week, you need to have at least one light or heavy meteor shower for her to possibility show up that week. If she does show up the week, that's the only time you'll see her. It's possible to have multiple light showers in a single week.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 22, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Keep in mind that she _can_ appear; it's not a guarantee since her appearance is dependent on meteor showers. As per the datamines, she also can't appear on days that K.K. Slider is visiting on, so you can at least not worry about her on most Saturdays.
> 
> She does have some weird spawns, though, which makes her hard to find. I noticed that some visitors, like C.J. and Flick, tend to pick one location to spawn in for any given day and stay there regardless of how many times you exit the game. For example, the other day, I had C.J. spawn on a cliff with no ramp. He spent the entire day there despite exiting the game multiple times and using different player characters. It could just be a coincidence, but it seems like Celeste doesn't have that restriction. One day, I saw her walking around the plaza. I switched to another player character, only to find that she had relocated to a cliff without a ramp, so she couldn't have just walked there on her own.



yeah C.J. does stay in one location (near a river) for some reason, like wisp. celeste moves around like flick, sahara, daisy mae etc. but most of the time, it's near a beach though it's not 100%.

--

to answer OP though, once a week but she's not guaranteed weekly. i don't think i've ever saw her on a weekend though. but yeah, as per datamine she can't appear on days where KK slider is visiting.

i feel like a lot of people said she could appear on any night, but the truth is she'd appear on nights when there are shooting stars. so if you know your weather seed & use meteonook that would help a lot. i feel like it's because light showers are scattered on random times, so i think people just assumed they don't have shooting stars that night. i used to think she also appear on nights when there are no shootings stars, but ever since i found my weather pattern, she'd always come when there's a light shower at least. idk if it's just a coincidence.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 22, 2020)

Just once a week if you have stars during that week. If you have more than 1 days of stars in a week, she will pick a random day out of those days.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 22, 2020)

OK! Thank you everyone! I'll check out the MeteoNook later and see if I can find my weather pattern. If not, I actually don't mind checking every night to see if she is there.


----------

